# Forum > News > Contests >  Giving away D3 CE box

## phantom325

Hey guys! I decided to give away a D3 Collector's Edition box, no cost to you!
Box is sealed. Bough some extra copies the night before release, and I have no need to sell on Ebay.

So, all you have to do is leave a comment in this thread. Contest ends at 12 AM CST on June 10th. Will be using RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service to pick the winner!

Good luck to everyone that is competing!


AND THE WINNER IS:
Post #174!
Which is... johns92835 congrats johns! I will be PM'ing you shortly with details. Thanks to everyone who participated!

----------


## tcslasher20

Hello!

I hope to win!  :Smile:

----------


## Sephiroth

My god I wish I would win this! I could not find a D3 collectors edition anywhere within 50 miles of my home  :Frown:

----------


## bloodyvalentine

Awesome contest, I really wish I will win that!

----------


## Dirtpetit

Can't afford the game, and a ce would be friggin awesome. Thanks for doing this and just to let you know, If I'd win you'll have free plevel packages waiting from me! Won't matter as you will be using a random number generator, but still! Thanks once again and gl to all of you who wish to win this d3 ce box!

----------


## mentis

joining the raffle

----------


## ~Jagris

I would love you for ever.

----------


## aionic11

I'm in!
/10 char

----------


## Spooch

Crossing my fingers! ..&hellip;........... And toes xD

----------


## Glinko

Would love to win, ths is an amazing thing to do!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freefall552

Great contest! Best of luck to everyone who participate.

----------


## Wesk.

Hope i win =)

----------


## excessive34

cool man =)

----------


## Thaadevil

Lets hope I win Cuz i like bawx'es.. (;

----------


## Sychotix

No reason not to enter =) The CE version is awesome.

----------


## Confucius

I hope I win then I can finally install the game because I can't download it due to my internet cap  :Frown:

----------


## Andeby

Awesome competition!  :Smile:

----------


## bjorno43

Would love to get my hands on this baby! Count me in  :Big Grin:

----------


## firepong

Cool beans, im in as well. lets see where this leads  :Wink:

----------


## Caseyy

Awesome, I'm in!

----------


## Ciris

Lots of props to you for doing this.

Definitely hoping I win, couldn't find one anywhere -.-.

----------


## nedor

May as well join the contest, nothing to lose only to gain  :Cool:

----------


## Remus3

mm posting for postings sake of getting a copy.

----------


## hackerlol

Oh I would love to win me a copy !
*Enters Contest*

----------


## ballbuster

Would be great to win this, But I'v never won anything in my life. Not even those 50cent peel tickets  :Frown:

----------


## omnirok

I would trade my wow account for a D3 CE right now lol

----------


## ageofmight

Hope to win too,gl everyone and another awesome contest!

----------


## flawed

I'm in, hope I win!

----------


## Bklaien

Would love to win a copy
I'm in!
-Enters Contest-

----------


## orchyslol

Not too many posts yet. Hope I'm qualified though  :Smile:

----------


## Valemas

Fingers crossed!

----------


## Shadowizzle32

Would be awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

would be awesome to win  :Smile:

----------


## DeathComesForU

This is me entering  :Smile:

----------


## Tostermaize

well and interesting contest

----------


## Elektropop

Seems like an awesome CE. Hope I win! Thanks alot for the contest.

----------


## Fetterlein1990

Would be awesome to win this D3 CE! xoxo

Today 2nd of June is my Birthday btw :]. Turning 22

----------


## Classicclean

Would be awesome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whosamage

Would love to win this contest. I want those angel wings. lol

----------


## shadowsx

I'll throw my hat in the ring!

----------


## Caliga

i trust in my luck

----------


## Synrithh

Would be cool to win! THanks for the competition!

----------


## yolen

I'm in!

~~10 characters~~

----------


## xoonik

daymn i want this, hope i win!  :Smile:

----------


## Johnnydk

I'm in and hopefully I will win  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Emisary

Hope I'll win, but good luck every1!!

----------


## Demonolith

Wish i could win this.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wat3rcolour

Would very much love to win this

----------


## explicit77

I Will Win This Prize.

----------


## katsas

praying for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Orbitt

Best of luck to everyone! *Fingers Crossed*

----------


## chaosrain34

cool stuff, gl everyone

----------


## ildian

Damn i wish i could win this hahaha

----------


## hashisho

I wish i could have the opportunity to win this one

----------


## Jaerin

> Hey guys! I decided to give away a D3 Collector's Edition box, no cost to you!
> Box is sealed. Bough some extra copies the night before release, and I have no need to sell on Ebay.
> 
> So, all you have to do is leave a comment in this thread. Contest ends at 11:59 PM CST on June 10th. Will be using RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service to pick the winner!
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is competing!


Thanks for the contest!

----------


## Airwavez

CE, GameStop screwed me over and gave away my copy  :Frown:

----------


## TwoJoints

RNG so hates me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igzz

Would love to win this  :Big Grin:

----------


## elazard

Hi ! I'm in !

----------


## ub313

very nice contest

----------


## Garneth

Grr.....ruff ruff ruff!

----------


## leozeul

Would like to try it out ^

----------


## kekej

entering the contest!

----------


## thefallen1one

I swear that's where I put the milk.

----------


## Kikipaz

Fus ro dah!

----------


## Joshes

Oh shaboobalaboopy

----------


## WretchedEvil

Wheeeeeeeeeeee CE! Awesome man, though I don't think I'll get picked haha.

----------


## LoveOne

I want that diablo 3 sooo bad.

----------


## 014715

Nice contest!!
And I really hope to win this, thanks for this contest.

Good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## XUrbanusX

Hmm Diablo 3 CE Yummy... NOM NOM NOM

----------


## sinshay

need that!

----------


## kelstoor

lets roll the dice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zakanator

Need those wings

----------


## empalinen

Random give me

----------


## maaagooor

i'm in!  :Smile:

----------


## xcrossover25x

I'm in for this.

----------


## bezerker08

D:

Thanks for the giveaway! That is very nice of you

----------


## Maisteri

Entering for the contest

----------


## AzolexX

Entering contest!!!

----------


## garfieldfan

CE box is worth it =D

----------


## Disphotic

In need of a D3 ^^

----------


## diablo32

i wanna win

----------


## AdamZZ

Count me in

----------


## myran2

Wow, this is really nice of you to do this. Count me in.

----------


## tombondicus

loving life

----------


## yt0k88

Count me in for the contest good buddy.

Thanks!

----------


## Snowee

Awesome Contest :3

----------


## AZO

Let's hope let's hope. Thanks for hosting a contest! Awful nice of you.

----------


## Deathelf

/post ftw...

----------


## Bäär

Would be nice.

----------


## tbirdgamer

This is quite a nice give-away!

Pick me oh random number generator!

----------


## Hasselhoff

A contest I could win! Entering!

----------


## waisosrs

Good luck, to whomever wins, me or not.  :Big Grin:

----------


## reload3

Thanks for doing this, I'd be glad if i win but good luck to everyone whos participating  :Smile:

----------


## shukolade

Oh cool thing here  :Big Grin:  I want it too

----------


## Lofinko

yeah Im in!

----------


## Zoroko

I'm in! \o/

----------


## Frusta

i'm in too!  :Smile:

----------


## kalamosafeka

im on it!  :Smile:

----------


## osiri

gl every1  :Smile:  I'm in

----------


## Workas

I wanna be in this competition  :Big Grin:

----------


## Derpina

Hope you're gonna disqualify people who post more than once. Anyway, WOOP, I'm in.

----------


## dannyinside

Never tried D3 yet, would love to get it  :Smile: 
Cheers, keep it up!

----------


## Stige

I r winnar

----------


## Bendiix

Would love those angel wings u get in it :O

----------


## superman3dc

Angel wings for the win  :Wink:

----------


## eSko

Ofc I am in..
+5 right now from me for this awesomeness and another 5 after the contest is over!


Good luck mates  :Smile:

----------


## Killsomecero

Good luck to everyone, Diablo looks very fun.
I haven't seen what's different from normal to CE--I'll have to look it up.
I do hope I get it though.
edit: ooooooh wings

----------


## Ziom3k

RNG never liked me. Maybe this time....PLSSSSSS  :Frown:

----------


## Marcelek

Wouldnt waste such opportunity to get those cool wings!

----------


## diamonds

I Love Farming Inferno.

----------


## 1337pyro

i would love CE  :Smile:

----------


## Bjarke

I sure hope i win!  :Big Grin:  I can't afford Diablo 3 at the moment, and i thirst after some Diablo 3! :O !

----------


## bu_ba_911

Hurray...... CE is awesome....  :Big Grin:

----------


## bunnysniper34

:ddddddddddddddddd

----------


## HI5

Rolling for it x33

----------


## cherry0706

i will win  :Big Grin:

----------


## zotikus

Lets see if i win something this time

----------


## ShogunFunk

Maybe i'll get lucky  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Killalots

The CE edition looks amazing.

Posting to enter 

Much love  :Smile:

----------


## Nemonik

Gimme dem Tyrael wings bro!

----------


## xkangz

Hope i be lucky (: thanks fo the contest

----------


## Spanishguy

Free stuff.

----------


## TommyT

Ive been trying to sell my wow account just to buy a d3 key lol
if i won id be well pleased

----------


## Mashadow

would love to win this diablo box ! simple because my country isnt available for the anuall wow pass + i dont really have 60euro free to buy it myself, would be a great early xmass gift =D

my msn (if i should win) [email protected]

----------


## everground

Wow that is super nice of you man. I should learn something from you! 

Crosses fingers!

----------


## Relican

Good luck everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Wyrmscar

Good luck to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## bamfy

yay for boobies, i mean d3

----------


## Sweking

Yay, free stuff! It's always nice to see.  :Big Grin:  
I wish everyone good luck, but I wish my self a little more good luck in order to win! <3

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

In for free stuff!

----------


## sssniper86

I hope long time lurkers (so long that their previous accounts have been deleted  :Smile:  ) have a chance too.

----------


## Potfek

Cool story bro. But seriously Good luck to everyone but mostly good luck to me.

----------


## Emil44

Hope I win, but goodluck!

----------


## C4pr1n4

What a lovely little contest this is  :Smile:  Hope I'll win, if not then gratz to the winner!

----------


## Zswizzy

Hope I win!  :Big Grin:  Cant afford the game so :P

----------


## Cenny

Yo I want in on the chance to win!

----------


## Norus

Thanks for the contest and good luck to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## jebus47

damn, i love it when people give me free stuff :P good luck to all!

----------


## Daleth

Lets Get Ready To Rumble! Well Hopefully

----------


## Vasheedai

You crazy. I in.

----------


## Deciphyr

Joining the raffle aswell! =p

----------


## Jchunx

I have not been able to get my hands on a copy of the collector's edition of Diablo III thus far and am still absolutely dying to obtain it.

Please consider this my post for contest entry.  :Smile:

----------


## mstream

Nice. Sign me up. I'll counter donate mine to a needy kid in australia if I win.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## IkonEll

Really appreciate your generosity here mate, like many of the rest I am unable too afford the game so any copy would be great let alone a CE copy!

Consider this my entry and good luck too all!

----------


## Harambeqt

I'm in! (fillz)

----------


## Reaver88

D2 addict and hopefully future D3 addict  :Big Grin:

----------


## Falkeid

Awesome man count me in!

----------


## Kharnak

> You crazy. I in.


Had to be quoted xD 

me toooooohoooo!

----------


## Fizzietos

Wish I can win! thanks in advance for being a good guy

----------


## rep09

Random.org pick me

----------


## CuT

Hopefully I get lucky for once in my life. Can't wait to see the result  :Smile: 

/sign me up

----------


## latruwski

Could be nice  :Smile:  Thx for bringing this up!  :Smile:

----------


## vvvat

i want wings too  :Smile:

----------


## gingwin

Entering to win ^_^

----------


## Meowcowpie

Redbull gives you winggggsss!

----------


## Chime

Yeeehaw! count me in!

----------


## Wulfenstein

Count me in.

----------


## sunshoes

How generous of you.

----------


## wishkeeper

/signed  :Smile:

----------


## bordot

In for this!

----------


## Skuddle

do want? <3

----------


## Macpod

Hey, I'd love to have that special dye!  :Smile: )

----------


## seska

I want to be a winner!

----------


## Kungfucius

Good luck everyone!

----------


## tmolloy

I'm down  :Smile:

----------


## Benjamin779

This would be awesome! Goodluck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## trendkilla254

Phantom325 gives me wiiings.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Liis

I will use the force to win this! Rawr!

----------


## wadekendall

Guess I will try and get in on this.

----------


## Zeluous

Ohh, I'd love a shot at this one, I've been waiting for a change to actually get my OWN copy of D3!

----------


## johns92835

In it to win it! (hopefully). Thanks for the contest though phantom

----------


## gamehacker953

Omg I want!!

----------


## zurcovsky142

I want my wings! and dyes! and the soulstone!

----------


## Tenni-T

woop woop, let me do the winning like sheen !!  :Wink:

----------


## abusYn

I'll have a go, not as if i have much else to do XD

----------


## seRii

plz, i want to win this :Frown:

----------


## Louie

I would simply love to get my hands on one of those, thumbs up for having this contest - mighty generous of you!

----------


## aphoth

Hi, hope i will win, good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## chupacabr4

Nice on. Gl to every1.

----------


## Androth

Nice, very generous :Smile:

----------


## frallan123

Herru I hope I win ^^

----------


## Razzashi

I hope i win  :Big Grin:

----------


## ro0k

Wish you all good luck :-)

----------


## corererr

meh. im never lucky

----------


## dase

What are the odds^^

----------


## biinky

Gogogo  :Smile:  Random number generator FTW

----------


## JD

That's pretty amazing. Quite a big contest  :Big Grin:

----------


## dDARKb

< pick me!

----------


## Poglia

I'll give it to my girlfriend if I win.

----------


## asdfx123

good luck guyZ  :Smile:

----------


## KRSjr

hope its still possible!!!

----------


## Xetro

Ce ............ My dream. Xd

----------


## Gramexer

Here I'm. At page 13

----------


## dontasksmiles

Crossing my fingers

----------


## Cruven123

Hope i win!

----------


## Dannyb77

Might as well...

----------


## gkdgudtns

I'm entering too  :Smile:  like right before the deadline hueheu :3

----------


## jereath

I am present and accounted for!

----------


## Assyrianlegend

can i have one pritty please?  :Smile:

----------


## sunshoes

> In it to win it! (hopefully). Thanks for the contest though phantom


Congratulations!

----------


## johns92835

Wow awesome dude, thanks so much! I never win anything lol, and been looking for a copy of D3. CE is just awesome xD thanks so much :P
tried to PM you, but my inbox your inbox is full, so here ya go
my address is 115 W Santa Fe Ave Fullerton, CA 92832
Whenever you can get it shipped out is fine, thanks again!

forgot to add, if you need to contact me, my skype is johns1991

----------


## phantom325

> Wow awesome dude, thanks so much! I never win anything lol, and been looking for a copy of D3. CE is just awesome xD thanks so much :P
> tried to PM you, but my inbox your inbox is full, so here ya go
> my address is 115 W Santa Fe Ave Fullerton, CA 92832
> Whenever you can get it shipped out is fine, thanks again!
> 
> forgot to add, if you need to contact me, my skype is johns1991


K, will send out tomorrow, enjoy

----------


## dDARKb

Oh shit the winner lives close to me

Interseption! =] 

Grants!

----------


## gkdgudtns

gratz johns  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## phantom325

k, box is shipped, contact me on skype if you don't get in 7 business days.

----------


## eSko

There is like 99% chance that the winner is fake account of phantom325 and the only purpose of this thread was to gain some free fake reputation of the "generous guy"...

Seriously, a 14 page thread and the winner is some guy with 1 rep, Join Date: 9th of June 2012 and is only 2 posts are both in this thread?
I call this *fake and gay*  :Smile: 


I am really disappointed, phantom.. Not because I did not win (I already have a CE of my own, so whatever), but because of this stupid play of yours you dragged us into..

----------


## phantom325

> There is like 99% chance that the winner is fake account of phantom325 and the only purpose of this thread was to gain some free fake reputation of the "generous guy"...
> 
> Seriously, a 14 page thread and the winner is some guy with 1 rep, Join Date: 9th of June 2012 and is only 2 posts are both in this thread?
> I call this *fake and gay* 
> 
> 
> I am really disappointed, phantom.. Not because I did not win (I already have a CE of my own, so whatever), but because of this stupid play of yours you dragged us into..


You have a valid point there eSko. It does look rather suspicious that a 1 rep, 2 post won the contest. And I can say this, I wish he hadn't of won. I don't think it's fair that someone who hasn't contributed anything to the site won either. But ask yourself this, would it really be fair if I rolled the number again? That's not a very fair contest. After the contest was over, I was even talking about in the bawx how the next contest I do will limit the entries to 20+ rep, 50+ posts (I will be holding that contest soon, probably for BF3). Besides, do you really think I would jeopardize my, for lack of a better word, position on this site for some rep? Hell, I'm applying to be on the News Team soon, whose members are all very highly respected. I am sorry if you feel that this wasn't a legitimate contest, because I assure you it was, and in the future, like I said, I will be placing further restrictions on the contests I hold.

----------


## eSko

If it really was, I apologize for my false accusation... But you know, it's really hard to believe..

----------


## phantom325

> If it really was, I apologize for my false accusation... But you know, it's really hard to believe..


Yep, again, totally understand where you're coming from.

----------


## hackerlol

Gz to winner !

----------


## Derpina

Grats, guess making multiple accounts for this contest turned out to be a good choice for some... -_- *cough*

----------


## darkphantum

Drats, I got in too late  :Frown:  D'oh!

----------


## thefallen1one

I think there should have been a join date req, maybe next time. Cause leechers can just join and enter the contest.

----------


## phantom325

> I think there should have been a join date req, maybe next time. Cause leechers can just join and enter the contest.


That's what I was thinking, next contest I host will limit people to 20+ rep and 50+ posts

----------


## hackerlol

Can't wait !...

----------

